# IUI GIRLS BFP PART 14



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz 
Charliezoom Willow b.30/7/05 d.30/7/05
Fone Molly and Thomas b. 01/08/05 5lb 3oz and 6lb 9oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  
Welshy EDD05/02/06  
CR EDD29/03/06 
Kerry 
Miss Jules 
Katie165

    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Katie, congratulations on your bfp, and very glad the scan went well - it is reassuring though if you are anything like me, you are reassured for a whole 3/4 days and then start panicking again - and I'm nearly in my third trimester!!!!

Aussimeg, would really be grateful for a list of things to think about buying.  I think we are just getting to the stage where we need to get things together as I can tell that as I get bigger I'm finding my stamina is going.

Anyone got any tips for night leg cramps - they've arrived with a vengeance this week and I'm fed up with achey legs, sore hips and generally feeling out of breath.  Who said that you bloomed when you were pregnant?    Though I'm not complaining for one little bit!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Rachel, I suffered with bad leg cramps at night, was always jumping out and trying to calm it down, I did hear that doing feet up towards knees and back down was meant to help, but it didn't for me, as for a list, poor Meg doesn't get much chance to post at the moment, have you got one of the mothercare catalogues they have a good checklist at the back.

Meg, thanks for the new list    and Holly for the home.

My little man has been out of action for almost 4hours (in his cot that is, took over an hour of him playing before I gave up and got him to sleep as hes zonked up all night lol, feels like I have had the whole morning to myself, like hes at nursery, keep stopping myself from waking him, just put some lunch oin then I will as he overdue a feed.

lmao hes just waking now, best go get him as hes on his tummy, will look at posts from last thread when hes sorted xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Can't remember who was after what bubbles mean, well found this;



*Kim* said:


> This should explain it Sunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi ladies
Hope everyone is well today.

Megan - thanks for the list - it is lovely to see it getting so long.  How are you holding up?  The last few weeks are hellish being so heavy but I hope you can just rest as much as possible and be reasonably comfortable.  Its just so hard moving or getting anywhere when you are so big - now I know what arthritic old ladies feel like (sort of!) How's that bump doing?  Any piccies?

Rachael - sorry about the leg cramps.  Don't have any ideas but I remember hearing that doing some leg excercises might help.

Re. stuff you need - most of the magazines and places like babycentre.co.uk have good lists.  As for clothes, it can be hard to predict what size you will need so best just to get a few of each thing and get more later on.  I was dead organised before going into hospital - had a labour bag, a baby bag and a ward bag all packed and ready.  Only thing was dh left the baby bag and ward bag in the ward and I went from labour ward straight to intensive care unit so when the babies arrived we had nothing to dress them in    Then I ended up in a different room so it took days to track down all my stuff dotted all over the hospital  

Candy - how is your sleepy bear this morning?  4 hour stretch sounds great!

Minkey - how is Agatha doing at nursery?  I am sure she is settling in fine, she looks and sounds like such a cheery wee girl.,

36 - hope the nanny search is going ok - must be soooo hard to find someone you like.

Fone - how are you getting on?  These early weeks are tough but I am sure you are managing brilliantly.

Me and the boys are having a quiet day at home today.  It's been a hectic week and all 3 of us are pretty tired so we are going to stay in and play with balloons today.

I have hardly any bubbles   where did they go  

Northern, Oink, Charlie - hello to you all
xxx Kirsty


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well!?

Morgan - I was organised too, with multibags for different stages of the hospital visit but wasn't there long enough to even get them out of the car, I couldn't believe I was actually in labour and when I finally did it was too late to get them  

Minkey - how was nursery? Myles was fine, I was a little lost person until I picked him up, he only had 2 ozs of milk but he survived, he was ready to eat me when I got there to pick him up!

I'm off to slob infront of the tv, Dh has gone to the pub for a well deserved drink after a nightmare week at work and the piglet is fast asleep!

I have posted a picture in the gallery, I'm really impressed I can do that, theres no stopping me now!

take care x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a quickie to say I spoke to Louby Lou last night, only 6 weeks togo, shes still suffering from just about every ailment under the sun and busy looking after her father since her mum died, sounds like giving birth will be a break !! said jacob and I would go visit them when the little ones around, looking forward to a cuddle, Louby if you read this, we are all thinking of you and wishing you an easy birth.

Also Tricia, is doing well, shes always so busy, hoping to meet up when she has finished work, which I think is in a few weeks time, will keep you posted, but shes over half way now.

Love to all and kisses to our little hungry piglett x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick hello from me to see if I have managed to update a pic of Thomas. Off out now so will catch up later.

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Just a quick post from me before I start back at work tomorrow.  Agatha had a good 3 days this week at nursery so I am sure that she will be fine tomorrow.  I just need to hope my brain re-appears as I walk through the doors!

We are off to my nephew's second birthday party this afternoon - Agatha's first party! 

I will try & post next week some time to let you know how we are getting on

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Poor J has been suffering from a cold since Friday, he seems much better today, been very bunged up and has a cough, I have it too and my throat has been v.sore, so guessing hes got that to contend with to, still getting lots of smiles though hes very brave.

Minkey hope Agatha enjoyed her party   hope starting back at work wasn't too bad and the day went really fast, hope to hear from you soon x

NL, can't see his pic  

Oink, love the latest picture

Morgan, off to blow you a few bubbles xx

Love to 36, Scarlet, Elly, Charlie, Fone, Meg and all our yummy mummies to be xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

link to meet details

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37876.0


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hooray - thank you for all my bubbles!  Have been feeling a bit poorly so that's cheered me right up!  The twins have had an unsettled few days (to put it mildly  ) so I am hoping today will be better.  We have baby yoga this afternoon so fingers crossed they enjoy that as much as usual and don't turn into little    again!

Minkey - how was work?  How is Agatha?  How are you feeling about it all now?  I'm sure once you all get into your new routine things will be fine.

Candy - sorry you and J are both poorly, hope it clears up soon, glad he is still cheery.

Northern, nope we can't see the piccie  

Oink - I love the pic of Piglet, he is such a cutie!!  How's things?

Meg - how are you getting on in these last few weeks?  Hope you can take it easy.

Rachael - how are those leg cramps?

Fone - long time no hear, hun - how is it all going with those gorgeous twins?

Katie, Kerry and Miss Jules - maybe you're all still too terrified to post at the moment but I hope you are all well and getting through these scary first few weeks alright.

Off to defrost some pureed courgette to mix with carrot and baby rice.  Hope theboys go for it  - it took me 20 years before I would eat courgette  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya all

If you click really fast on blow over and over, rather than waiting for the page to refresh, then when you do refresh you will see that its gone up very fast, think you needed double what with twins xx

Argghhhhh back later J crying x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

oh yeah so it does!! x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Genius!

Gave you both a blast of bubbles!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Right back at you Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Cheers Charlie!  Some more for you too  
Where IS everyone then?  It's so quiet on here.

Not much to report - I've had a really tough few days so I'm not going to bang on about it anymore and put off any of our new / imminent mummies    Having twins is a doddle, honest  

tata all
xxx Kirsty


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi, 

Candy - Thanks for posting  

Wont attempt personals as i have mush for a brain at the moment 
and cant sit still for more than a few minutes   

Anyway - Update from me - Baby's head is engaged ( has been for over a week ) so hoping 
wont be long now. Fed up of taking Iron tablets / Anti Sickness tablets etc etc 
Also developed carpel tunnel - Any tips ladies ??

Will try to keep up a bit better - promise   

Love to All the regulars and welcome to the newbies 

Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello girlies! 

Well still being dreadful about posting but having nearly survived my first two weeks back at work I thought I had better drop in.

Morgan   -those gorgeous boys will give you a few good days now I'm sure!

Candy-Sorry you and J have colds-it's really rotten but am so glad he is still smiling through it.I found Medised helped Immy when she had a cold as it has a mild anti-histamine in it which helped her snuffles.

Oink-just love the pic of the piglet-just scrummy!

NL-Can't see Thomas but would like to!

Minkey-hope return to work as been ok-at least you know that Agatha had a good three days before you went.

I am very lucky to have worked from home more often than not in the last two weeks and only had 2 of my nightmare 4am starts down to Somerset.It means that every so often I can sneak out of the study and grab a cuddle.It also means I can keep a very close eye/ear on the nanny.I have found a temp who is lovely and Immy is VERY happy with her-31yrs old with bags of experience and great references. She is so happy here she has asked to stay on full time but unfortunately I just cannot afford her.I have found a young,qualified nanny from Rotherham who starts in 2 weeks-really hope she is as nice.

Immy has been on solids now for 3 weeks and is just like her Mum-loves her food! It is such fun trying her with new flavours although I have managed to cover every surface and implement in the kitchen with various coloured purees-not sure how but the mess is incredible.

Looby-nearly there now-sorry no tips on carpal tunnel but apparently it often disappears after the birth.Hope you are not overdoing it looking after your Dad.

Meg-you're nearly there too-thanks for the list-just so exciting to see how many of us made it.

Fone-how are the twinnies?

Bit of an odd question for those with babies-do you miss feeling them move inside?
I really do miss lying in bed at night with my hand on my tummy and feeling her move.....daft really given that she is a few paces away from me.

Love to everyone and a burst of bubbles too.

Sarah


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
Sorry it has been so long since I last posted - haven't had time to catch up on posts, only been on the computer 3 times in last 8 weeks and that was to order nappies etc.!!

Tom and Molly are just gorgeous and have become totally immersed in being a mum - can't remember ever feeling this happy and contented!  Molly is growing well, now at 8lb 8oz but has been in hosptial with hearing problems - looks like things have resolved themselves though, she now has an appointment for some hip scans as her right hip is seized up, something to do with her big brother not giving her much space in the womb!!

Tom is doing really well and has hit 10lbs 11oz.  He is a really handsome little fellow!  Haven't had time to put any photos up yet but they do have their own website gallery at photos.fonant.co.uk (no www).  

It has been a pretty slow recovery for me and was only discharged from hopsital last week following all the complications with my c-section wound.  Mostly sorted, but may have to go back for a further operation in 6 months as the muscles have grown back in a peculiar way ahd have left one side of my tummy looking very swollen.  Nevermind - at least it feels okay  

Getting into good routines now and have made loads of new friends from my post natal group.  Have just signed on for a baby music group and swimbabies which should be great.

Sending you all lots of love,

Fone, Tom and Molly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I love the piccie of "Molly kisses Tom" you look so well also, glad you have now been discharged and can enjoy your little bundles to the max, hope tmmy sorts itself, time is flying how scarey is that !

We also go to a music class J loves it, although fell asleep this week at the end, his eyes kept closing as we played the squeaky instruments, also signed up for swimming, but we don't start till November as DH wanted J to have at leats two of his injections, although they do take before, we will be swimming in the hospital hydroptherapy pool.

Morgan, hope things have got easier, must be exhausting.

36 /waves thanks for the tips, 4am starts not nice, glad you have only had a couple and have been able to work from home, what do you do again ? glad the nanny is as good as she seems, fingers crossed for the new one.

Glad immy is loving her food, I can't wiat to start J on solids, not that I am wishing time away, have lots of lovely recipes in my book to cook, will be so worth it, I don't iron, but I love ironing J's clothes so think anything baby related is much more worthwhile  

I know what you mean about missing feeling your bubba in your tummy, for me its more in the shower when I used to stroke and talk to my tummy, I really hope we are blessed enough to experience it again someday.

Not long now Louby, no tips from me never even heard of it b4 you told me, sending you lots of love   

Morgan, whats baby yoga like, I had booked on a class where you do that,baby massage and excercise together but it got cancelled not enough peeps  did the boys like the corgette ?

Minkey hope you are ok, kisses to NL and Thomas

Love to Meg and all our mummies to be.


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Morning ladies, sorry haven't been on for a while - am now back at work full time having had most of the summer off, and although I promised myself (and dh) to not work too hard, have found myself working longer hours than I intended adn then coming home knackered.  

Loubyloo, you must be getting quite excited/nervous and impatient all at the same time. Good luck!

Morgan, sounds like you are having a tough time. Hope things are getting better for you and the bubs!   You too, Fone, it must be so hard to keep up with everything when you are not feeling 100%, so hope you are getting better too.

I'm fine, just getting enormous - how can I be this big and still have three months' to go?!!!! 

rachael


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girlies
Sarah - great to hear from you and glad Immy is doing so well.  you must have started weaning the same time as me.  Shame you can't keep the temp but I am sure that the nanny from Rotherham, being a yorkshire lass, will be absolutely top banana   It must be so hard for you juggling work and baby so hope its not too shattering for you.

Looby - not long to go now hun - can't wait to hear your news.  Sorry about the carpal tunnel - I had that mildly and it is a pain. They told me to try and sleep with my hands raised to help it.  You can get splints but I've heard they're not that great.  If its any consolation, it went as soon as I'd had the boys.

Fone - poor you with all the complications, you've really been through the mill.  Sorry to hear about Molly's hip.  Have you thought of taking them to a cranial osteopath?  It's really good for babies who've had a traumatic birth or who have been squashed.  Robin's skull was a bit out of alignment and he was much calmer after a few sessions.  Will go and nose at the piccies when I can.

Candy - J must have been really relaxed at his music class - a great sign    We love baby yoga - it's just little bits of yoga and massage and songs with action.  Not too taxing but we all enjoy it and it does work the old muscles (especially those in my tum which are buried under rolls of twin skin!).  Ooh swimming sounds great, hope he likes it.

Rachael - hope you're getting on ok, must be so hard for you now.  when do you finish work? I finished at 30 weeks and not a moment too soon.

Had a much better day today, thanks girlies.  we went over to Manchester to my sister's and went out for lunch with some rellies from Australia.  The boys were much cheerier today so I was happier too and we all had fun.  Still feel ill and hardly slept last night but so glad its the weekend, just having an extra pair of hands around makes soooo much difference.

have a great weekend ladies
xxx
Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry, this will be a me post as I haven't much time.  I had a rough first week at work, I had no idea I would get so upset at leaving Agatha & spent the first 2 days crying   .  It isn't that I worry about her because she loves nursery, but I just missed her terribly & just don't want to be a work, all day & not at home with her.  I hadn't anticipated that I would feel so bad so it really hit me & I have been very emotional .

Day 3 & 4 were a bit better, so lets see how we get on next week.

Sorry, can't stop, love to all.

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh Minkey    

I know how hard it is-I am the same when I have to leave Immy-she is absolutely fine and hasn't a clue I am gone but me-well I miss her dreadfully.
OI have to say that is doesn't help when everyone at work keeps on with the "oh is it really hard leaving her" or "oh I bet you really miss her" etc etc.I am sure I wouldn't miss her quite as much if I wasn't reminded every 5 mins  

The good news is that days three and four were better so hopefully this week will be a little easier-however,be warned,I always find Mondays difficult after having had all weekend with my gorgeous girl-mind you,I look forward to weekend snow more than ever!!

Keep your chin up honey.

Morgan-so glad you are feeling better,hope you had a great weekend with those extra pair of hands.

Sarah


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

hi there girls

Just wanted to say a big hi. my fingers are all swollen so it hurts to type but wanted to let you know I am reading everyday.
'
Love
Megan


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hiya girls
awwww Meg poor you honey.  Have you got carpal tunnel too? or just sausage fingers and feet.  I bet you're counting the days now.

Minkey - I'm so sorry hon, it must be ever so hard  but I'm sure that this week will get better.  It's a huge upheaval but you will get used to your new routine.

Sarah - must be tough for you too and not helpful with your workmates - tcha!

Well we dropped the dreamfeed last night and the boys slept right through!!
   
I was awake half the night worrying about them waking up   but they weren't bothered, apart from a few squeaks from Robin!  We had given them some tea for the first time as well as their tea time bottle so they had nice full tummies.
And this morning Robin rolled over for the first time!
   
And I went to see the doctor (mmm he was a bit of a honey   ) and I have got a chest infection which is why I've been feeling so pants, so hopefully the antibiotics will clear it up and we'll have a better week.

hi to everyone

bfn
xxx kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi peeps

Megan, really feel for you, sending you lots of love and shrinking feet vibes   

Minkey sweetie, I can't imagine how hard it is for you, how was the weekend, bet you didn't let her out of your sight, roll on Friday  

Morgan great news about the boys sleeping through, we still get woken on average more than we did when J was newborn, but last night was just the 3 times so fingers crossed we are turning the tunnel, we are certainly turning my eye bags black  

Is Robin the first to roll ? isn't it just the most magical thing to watch, my friends daughter rolls, when she wants to and I love wtaching, must be so much better when its your own thats doing it.  Poor you with a bad tummy, glad the doctor was nice though  

J is screaming, not crying just screaching, hes just like his mum, I normally get a good 10minutes with him on play mat first thing, but think the novelty is wearing thin, so will keep it quick b4 he wakes the old man down the road !! 

36, I heard cellotape is good for collegue thats can't shut up.

LOve to all, kisses to Thomas & NL


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Hello again,

I've been sneakily keeping up with all of your posts but I went a bit quiet as I was waiting nervously for my nine and half week scan. Anyway I had that yesterday at the Lister and everything looks absolutely fine which is great news. It's the right size for my timing and has little wriggly arms and legs and you could also make out the heart chambers. I hadn't allowed myself to get teary and excited but I got a bit teary and excited yesterday after the scan!

Also told my ma and pa who are v.excited. 

I've had to say goodbye to the Lister as the sonographers there only scan as far as the stage I'm at now. So now I have to wait for another scan at 12/13 weeks at the local hospital.

EVERYTHING STILL CROSSED AS I'M STILL VERY NERVOUS.....

Hope the other newbies are doing okay too.

Katie


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello folks
Katie - great to hear from you and congrats on the scan!  It is so amazing seeing the tiny little baby growing - it's just stunning all the things that happen in a few short weeks.  Aww glad your mum and dad were excited too.  So that's another   passed and not long to go until the next scan, after which you should be able to relax a bit more.

Candy - sorry J is still waking you up lots - must be a hungry fellow!  or does he just like the company? are you still b/feeding?  Hope he settles down soon as its so important to get some sleep.

Robin wasn't the first to roll - Ollie did it months ago but is such a slacker he's never bothered to do it since   and still hates being on his tummy.  Poor love has a terrible allergic rash at the moment so he looks like he has the plague, my poor baby    Apart from that the boys are grand.  We have dropped the dreamfeed now which is great but I really miss seeing my little babes at 11pm when they are all sleepy and cuddly and smiley - seems like the focus of the evening has gone!   but on the other hand its great to relax and know that they are down for the night at 7.30.

Meg - how are you going? hang on in there girl.

Newbies - hope you are doing ok, these first few weeks are pretty scary but you'll be fine.

36 - how's the new nanny or hasn't she started yet?

Minkey - hope you're feeling a bit better about Agatha at nursery - how has this week gone?

Oink - how is the gorgeous piglet?

Noorthern =- not heard from you in a bit, hope things are ok?

ta ta folks
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

My working week has finished, hurrah!   

I have had a better week this week, I generally feel alot less emotional which is good.  In fact yesterday at work I met a lovely woman who also has an 8 month old & she has been back for 4 weeks.  She told me she cries in the toilets every day, so it was really nice to meet someone in the same position and made me feel abit better too.

Agatha really loves nursery, which is great, so is always so happy & smiling when I pick her up.  I think she is really benefitting from being there as well, they do so much with them, painting etc that I would never do!  She also seems to have developed as well, she is so near to crawling now, up on all fours rocking like a madwoman! .  We are going to have to start thinking about baby-proofing our house I think!

Katie - great news about your scan, what a great milestone to get to!
Morgan - glad to hear the boys are OK, hope the rash settles down
Candy - Agatha went through a screeching stage, they like to practice their voices don't they!
Megan - hope you are feeling OK?
36 - thanks you for your kind words
Oink, thanks very much for your pm, sorry I haven't had the chance to reply properly x
NL - hugs to you & Thomas

I hope everyone else is OK too, sorry no more personals, nappy needs changing there is a terrible smell!!

Minkey x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello girls

Can I join you?  Finally feeling brave enough to admit that I'm 12 weeks and 5 days pregnant!!!!!  I wanted to wait until I'd had my nuchal scan before posting.  I've had 3 other scans too - 6 weeks, 7+1 and 9+4 weeks all for reassurance that things were okay.  Nuchal scan to check for edwards and downs was this week and it went really well.  The consultant said that baby is developing normally.  My risk of both was really high when I went in, but reduced to the same odds as anyone else after they carefully checked the baby - huge relief!!  Obviously I know it's still a long way to go and as the consultant said there are no guarantees, but he said I shouldn't have an amnio or CVS and he doesn't want to see me again.  He told me to go away and enjoy!!  Easier said than done as you know, but I'll try!!

I've been keeping up with you all as many of you were on the IUI girls thread when I first started and can't believe that some of your babies are now 6 months old - how time flies!  Hope the next 6 months goes as quickly for me!  I may not post too much in the near future, but will keep reading and will keep you posted with any news.  I still don't want to tempt fate by getting too carried away.

My due date is 18th April if I can be added to the list though please.

Love to all and babies!
Billie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Billie, I just had to post quickly before I bath Jacob, I am shocked, over the moon and totally emotional at this moment, that is just the best news I have heard in such a long time and even more so that you have had such good news at the nuchal scan, with all my heart I pray that everything goes smoothly and before we know it, we will be reading of the arrival of your little one, I can see you and DH having the best Christmas ever  

Can fully understand you not wanting to post too regualarly, but any worries or concerns we are here, just shout.

Will catch up on the other posts over the weekend, love to all xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz 
Charliezoom Willow b.30/7/05 d.30/7/05
Fone Molly and Thomas b. 01/08/05 5lb 3oz and 6lb 9oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  
Welshy EDD05/02/06  
CR EDD29/03/06 
Billie EDD18/04/06 
Kerry 
Miss Jules 
Katie165

    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh Billie. This is such wonderful news and I am soooo happy for you. 
Love
Megan


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Billie, congratulations - I can imagine how you are feeling even after that nuchal scan and reassurance, and I pray that all stays well with you both for this pregnancy.  

Katie, good news for you too - I bet you are relieved, welcome to the treadmill of the NHS antenatal care!  If my experience is anything to go by, you just need to keep on top of them to make sure that you get all the right appointments etc. you need!

Minkey, I really feel for you about returning to work - we just do not know what we plan to do, though I'm expecting to go back to work some time after Blob is born, but I know whatever I chose to do will be difficult, so I'm pleased that things are getting easier.

Am really beginning to feel v. pregnant now and finding it impossible to sleep despite baths/milk before bed time/ reducing how much I drink to minimise wee bathroom visits/having that big long pillow etc!  How do you keep going until the baby is born??   Work is fine, though the commuting is not fun, and I nearly didn't go in on Friday because I just felt shattered.  I'm aiming to work up to 38 weeks which may just be too much, but when I'm in work it takes my mind off all the aches and pains so it may be better to be in work than at home.  Are finally thinking about what baby things we need (so far we have 6 knitted cardies from MiL and 4 sleep suits, also from MiL and that's it!).

love to everyone else

Rachael


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that I had the twins on 21/9/05  . Sorry it's taken me so long to let you know but things have been hectic, I was in hospital for a few weeks before they were born with liver, platelets and blood problems but eventually had them by C section at 36 weeks.

Charlotte was born first and weighed 5lb 2oz at 13.22 followed by Adam (within half a minute) also at 13.22 weighing 3lb 14oz. They are gorgeous and luckily did not need to go to special care even though Adam was so small. The hospital stay beforehand was a bit of a nightmare but I will update you later once I have more time. I also lost a lot of blood and was in recovery for quite a while after.

I am frantically writing this before they wake up to be fed again . Anyway, the main thing is that they are both healthy although I am not so sure about myself  . DH is going back to work tomorrow so I will have my first day alone which is pretty scary.

Hope everyone is OK. I will be back to catch up as soon as I can.

Love Katy.
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KatyA

Congratulations to you & DH on the birth of Charlotte   and Adam  . 
What wonderful news and glad to hear that they are both doing well.

Lots of love,

Minkey xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Billie - had to say a big congratulations to you on your BFP!!! What fantastic news.  Great to hear the nuchal scan went well.  Welcome to this thread, please post with any questions at any time.

Minkey x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz 
Charliezoom Willow b.30/7/05 d.30/7/05
Fone Molly and Thomas b. 01/08/05 5lb 3oz and 6lb 9oz
KatyA Charlotte and Adam b 21/09/05 5lb 2oz and 3lb 14 oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  
Welshy EDD05/02/06  
CR EDD29/03/06 
Billie EDD18/04/06 
Kerry 
Miss Jules EDD 19/05/06 
Professor Waffle EDD 19/05/06 
Katie165

    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

KatyA --Been waiting to hear so I could say a big congratulations to you and welcome Charlotte and Adam to the world.

Looby it is now a race to see if it you or me who goes up the list next. I am having my section on Oct 26 but really feel like they could come any day now but hoping and praying they stay inside. touch wood the itching has stopped thanks to Morgan's (kirsty's) advice and the feet are a little less swollen.Colin has gone to Australia overnight again this week but has an emergency phone and has promised this is the last trip...that is what he promised last week too!!!!

Rach I have pm's you but in my opinion the sleep thing varies from bad to impossible so sometimes it feels like you have had a decent sleep in the later stages.

Candy after a year of trying I finally managed to post a pic of me in the gallery.Clearly incapacitation is enhancing my pc skills. Loves to Jacob.

Minkey..how exciting for Agatha to be nearly crawling. Baby proofing all in place?


Now loves to everyone else as I am tired again but love reading about you all.

M


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Billie-what fantastic news-I am SO happy for you!        

...and Katie-welcome to the two gorgeous bundles.Sounds lile you have really been through it-best of luck for tomorrow on your own-except you aren't on your own-we are all here!!

Last week of temp nanny which is sad as Immy has loved her-and she has really loved it here which is nice-I just cannot afford her full time and she doesn't want to live in.I have loved having her living out and having my girlie and house to myself come 6 o'clock but there are many occasions when I need that flexibility so...........roll on lovely Rotherham lass who moves in on Saturday.

Immy is so close to crawling it is frightening-I like knowing she can only roll so far from where I leave her.Teething like mad but STILL no sign of them coming through. 

She loves her food though and isstill sleeping from 7 till 7 bless her-think she knows I need her to.... 

Love to all my other IUI bids-Morgan,Meg,Minkey,Northern,Candy,Oink Fone and all the others.

Sarah xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

Katy - Mega congratulations to you and DH on the safe arrival of Charlotte   and Adam  .  Hope the next few days go well for you while DH is back to work.  Look forward to hearing more news soon.

Looby - if you're reading this, hope you're okay hun.  It was lovely to talk to you yesterday - I was absolutely thrilled when you rang!!!  Hope your Dad is a little bit better today.  Take care and speak soon.

Candy - thanks for the pm's - they too made my day!!

Thank you all for your lovely welcome and for all of your good wishes - it's so nice to be here I can't tell you!!

Love Billie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all
Billie - congratulations! Fantastic to see another familiar face from the IUI thread and I'm so glad it's all progressing well.

Katy - congratulations on the birth of Charlotte and Adam.  So glad you're home safe.  I lost a lot of blood too and I know how it takes weeks and weeks to get your strength back so I hope you are better soon.  Good luck with your first dsay on your own, hope you manage ok.

Meg - glad the itching has stopped and I really hope you don't go into labour before dh gets back - yikes!

Rachael - the sleep was a nightmare - somehow I just got used to only getting a few hours' sleep.  It will be better when you are off work and can have the occasional nap during the day.

Sarah - sounds like Immy is doing brilliantly, clever girl!  Robin and Oliver are still slackers about rolling and being on their tummies but they will get there soon.  dh never crawled, apparently - just shuffled on his bum until he learnt to walk  

Minkey - glad work is ggoing better and it must be good to know you're not the only one feeling that way.

My boys are being spoilt rotten by my parents at the moment - its great having them here and they are helping loads.  Boys were up half the night for the first time ever since they were 11 weeks old - we had forgotten how exhausting it is being up with them at night.  But to be fair, the boys have been to a wedding reception and a birthday party in the last 2 days and been sooooo good, its bound to take its toll.

Got to run and do some chores before I go to the doctor again - still got a flippin chest infection  

byee
Kirsty xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hello All,

Billie - After reading your PM - I couldnt not ring - Though must admit had to dry my tears 
First   i Blame it all on the hormones and not that i'm a big softy  
Andy & I send Huge Congratulations and cant wait to see the bump after Katie arrives !!

Katy - Congratulations on the arrival of Charlotte & Adam  xx

Rachael - Whats Sleep ??   I guess it is getting us in good practice for when Bubs arrives  

Meg - Would gladly let you win this race  But not sure if little one agrees. At my growth scan last week 
she was 5lb 5 - but apparently a bit on the small side. Consultant seemed to think she would be here sometime in the next week or so  

News from My end   Could this year get any worse 

I found out last thursday that my Job is being displaced at the end of november. So although they cant actually displace me until i come back from Mat leave. It then means i have 8 weeks to find a new Job or they will match me to a role of their choosing within a 2 1/2 hr travelling distance. I know its not the end of the world but makes me feel a bit unsettled none the less.

Then ..... Friday night dad was rushed to hospital with a heart attack   I got a call about 7.30 from dad croaking 'come quick' When i got there he was so grey, and having cold sweats, etc etc. Ambulance crew were great - couldnt have got dad to hospital any quicker. he then spent nearly 4 hours in Resus, before they would let me see him. He has had a further attack over the weekend but seems stable today, though he is being carefully monitored on a Cardiac ward.

Had mums memorial service this morning, must admit seeing the ashes being scattered was really sad,
But it is what she wanted and i do at least feel that she is finally at rest.

Anyway enough of my rambling 
Love to Morgan, NL, Minkey, Oink, 36, Candy and anyone else i have rudely forgotten  

Love Looby XXXX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say a quick hi to all you IUI BFP ladies. AS you can see from the sig I'm joining you if thats ok?

I haven't got to know you all yet as have avoided the BFP thread until we had a scan & saw the heartbeat 

Miss Jules it looks like we're due the same day!

Hi to everyone, looking forward to getting to know you & lots of advice from those who have been there, done that & got the t-shirt.

PW


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

PW-Welcome and congratulations!!!!

Oh Looby-I think we will be both very glad to see the back of this year.It has been the best year of my life for obvious "Immy" reasons but the worst too-at least I hope it is the worst.

Well done for scattering your Mum's ashes-my Mum is still in my study as I just have not been able to face the journey to where she wanted to be scattered.I am planning on having Immy christened near there in the new year and will scatter Mum on the same day.
Sorry about your job-I can't believe how similar our paths are-I am in a very similar situation too although not so cut and dried.
Am glad your Dad seems to be on the mend but what a shock for you-roll on getting your little girl here safely and some joy back into your life.

I had a shock last week when my "surrogate Mum" was diagnosed with breast cancer-she had surgery on Sunday but they are concerned abotu it having spread to her bones following a scan.Feel very upset as the thought of losing two Mums in one year is unbearable.

Morgan-hope you have a new set of anti-biotics by now and are managing some rest as there are extra pairs of hands around this week....

Feeling very sorry for myself now as have noticed I only have 2 bubbles.....


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Professor Waffle - so you had your scan? Well done sounds like everything is great. I've got my first on Friday and I can't think straight. I'm really worried in case I'm not really pregnant...

My evidence of being pregnant is 4 positive tests, very sore, veiny boobs for a few weeks. Two days of sickness and squirty bum which I put down to being a bug. Bloated tum (but I've had that before).

My (.) (.)'s don't hurt anymore and I have had no morning sickness at all.  I haven't done a test for two weeks and I've had no bleeding but what if I get there and they say I'm not pregnant? Does this happen? Did anyone else think this?

My BF had her first baby on Friday and he is just great. It's made it all the more real for me now but has made the panic set in until I get this scan over with.  DH is getting twitchy now too and keeps asking if I 'feel' pregnant? I DONT KNOW!  I know I would feel better about it if I was sick as a dog.......

Looking forward to getting to know you all and your bundles.

love
Jules xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Miss Jules, are we twins seperated at birth Your post is exactly what I was thinking for ages.

We went on hols straight after my BFP, sore boobs still remain & a bit of heartburn/queasiness. Another 3 tests later & I was still struggling to convince myself that I AM actaully preggers. Like you I was terrified of the scan as I was convince I'd fooled my body into acting pg when I wasn't!!  

I've had very few symptoms & been extremely lucky so far  but I had def had the stretching & swollen feeling which told me I was pg even before the scan. But it's still a reflief to actually SEE something on the screen & the flickering heartbeat was just magical - I filled up & Dh got emotional too.

Jules I'm sure it will all be fine on Friday, just try to relax & enjoy it if you can. Rest assured you're not the only one who feels like that, I'm relieved to know it wasn't just me too


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Professor Waffle - Congratulations on your BFP!! What wonderful news

Also PW & Miss Jules - just to tell you that I had exactly the same feelings in my early stages.  I suffered from terrible morning sickness from about 5.5 weeks but one day in my 7th week I woke up with no sickness, well I had a complete panic   , called the emergency doctor & everything, he said "my dear be grateful for a day of no sickness!" I did another test & all was fine.  Well, I can laugh about it now but at the time I was so convinced there was a problem.  So, in other words your feelings are perfectly normal.

36 - blown you some bubbles x

Can't stop,

Minkey x

PS Agatha finally has her first tooth!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

congratulations to all of the new BFP girlies, I'm quite jealous that I'm not pregnant anymore, but don't want another baby for quite a while yet!  However often people tell me that I will be pregnant before I know it, not if I keep taking the pill I won't   Its very odd preventing a pregnancy after desperately wanting to be a mummy for so long!

Minkey- How is nursery going? Myles fell on an elephant at nursery today, he has got a bump in his eye brow, poor baby, apparently he didn't really notice.

36- I'm thinking of you, I have quite a few surrogate dads, and would be devestated if they were ill. Hope things are ok. I have blown you some bubbles too ( can I have some back please, I don't have many myself, sad!!)

Looby- Hope things are better with you, your Dad sounds like he is in the right place, I hope they are looking after him for you!

I can't really help on the morning sickness and ealy pregnancy symptoms, I didn't find out until I was 11 wks pregnant!! I was so glad I wasn't dying or has something like ME, I didn't feel better until about 16 weeks, I had to keep 'going for a lie down' and I still didn't click  , oh well, thats hormones for you. When I see pictures of me a my S-I-L's wedding, the size of my boobs should have made me suspect but I just blamed the drugs from the previous months treatment!!

We are all ok here, Myles has had a horrid, cough and cold, we have been getting up 6 or 7 times a night with him, every time he coughed he was sick, needed new bedding and sleeping bag and then was starving, I didn't get up that often with him when he was tiny. He still only has 2 teeth, they look really odd with no others around them. He is sitting up really well, most of the time and is beginning to work out how to crawl, I need to develop a velcro suit to attatch him to the floor, I'm not ready for him to crawl yet!

Love to anyone I have forgotten, I should be doing my dissertation, otherwise I'd keep chatting!

Speak to you all soon
Love from
Oink and Piglet x
PS. have posted a picture of me in the members introduction gallery


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Lovely Jilly. Really bricking it now...but saw the midwife for the first time yesterday and she didn't laugh me out of the room when I told her my fears so I guess she's heard them before.

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.

love Julesxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm waiting in for a delivery (all day... grrrrr) and the boys are actually asleep/ being good at the same time so I figured I'd pop in and say hello to everyone.

Congratulations on all the BFP's.  Being a mum is by far and away the best thing that has ever happened to me. Even if it's been a hard road both before and after.  I keep on thinking "this time last year I was pregnant.. and now I've got two baby boys". It's weird but wonderful.

Not much news from me - I'm going back to work (very boo hiss)   in a few weeks and the boys are growing bigger and better.  

Now I am going to spend the rest of my free time catching up on everyone's news.  

Elly xx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Loubyloo - big hugs to you and your family, what a stressful time you must be having, am sending you some  .  

Professor Waffle, what wonderful news  on your bfp - I'm so pleased that us IUI girls have had a run of good luck and all seems to be well.  Like you, pW and Miss Jules, I just worried all the way through until about the 20 week scan when I finally began to relax a bit.  I worried when I had aches, I worried when I didn't have aches, I worried when I was sick, and I worried when I wasn't. You just can't win!!!  Anyhow, once you begin to feel bubs kick you will relax a bit.  Billie, great to have you here too.

Katy A - congratulations on the safe arrival of Adam and Charlotte - what lovely names for two gorgeous babies!

Megan, not long now, hope you are keeping OK and are not too tired.

To all you lovely mummies, I love hearing about how your bubbas are growing into little individuals with their different characters.

Me, having my anti-d injection this afternoon, so am taking the day off work since I commute an an and a half each way, it didn't really seem worth going in - hurrah (sadly already been called by the office about a problem, och well!)

rachael


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

PLEASE KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED  

Hopefully dad can come home today - He will still have to see a surgeon to discuss 
having a bypass, but for the moment he appears stable.

Off to see the midwitch at 11 and then if nothing has happened since yesterday 
i can go and pick him up     

Love to All
Looby xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry I haven't posted for ages..being back at work means I spend every spare minute with my gorgeous son...still can't get used to saying that I have a son!

CONGRATULATIONS TO KATY A on the safe arrival of Charlotte and Adam...can't wait to see some pictures      

Billie, Prof Waffle and Miss Jules congratulations on your BFP, it's fab to have you joining us. Billie we will definitely have to try and meet up seeing as we are so close.

Aussiemeg hope you are keeping well, not long now!

Looby..thinking of you, you have been on such a rollercoaster of emotions recently. Hope your dad is out of hospital by the time you read this. In a few weeks time the next chapter of your life begins and I know your mum will be with you in spirit

Elly - good luck with going back to work. The boys will be fine at nursery and it will just make you appreciate even more than you already do the time you spend with them.

Minkey, Morgan, Oink, Candy, Elly and 36 loved hearing the updates on what your little ones are upto..definitely seems that boys are alot lazier!

Thomas had his 8 month check last friday. He now weighs 19lb 9.5oz and on the 50th percentile...can't believe he was below the bottom percentile when he was born. He still has no teeth, can't stand, crawl or roll but can sit unaided and can smile and giggle for England! He has masses of blond hair (which his daddy won't let me get cut!) and a smile that melts my heart everytime. I certainly agree with Elly that being a mum is the best thing. I will try my best to upload a pic, I've done it before so not sure why I haven't been able to recently. I can't believe he is now 8 months and how big he is now, put away his early baby clothes the other day..except for his 1st outfit which I have put on his teddy!

Anyone heard from scarlett or action girl?

Will try and catch up again soon. Even if I'm not posting I am thinking of you all.
Take care of yourselves, bumps and babies

LOve Northern Lass x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Northern Lass I totally agree that boys are lazy. Mine are eight months (six adjusted ones), can sit and giggle lots but don't crawl or do any of the things I see my friends with girl babies do.  lets face it girls are just cleverer than boys  

However boys just love their mums and will do so till the day they die so this makes them good in my eyes.

love to everyone especially the "old" crowd, Candy, Northern Lass, Oink, Minkey, Morgan, thirtysix, Scarlett etc. etc.

Elly xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Elly just a quickie as I have sneaked on, I adore that picture, if you get chance would love to see more xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening Ladies,

Thought I must do a post while I have some time - doesn't life change, always in on a saturday night these days!  

Agatha has started to crawl    - after probably about 4 weeks of being on all fours rocking like a mad woman she is finally going forward!  So this morning I went on line to order stair gates!  We are going to put one acorss the kitchen to keep her out of there completely & also one across her bedroom door as we can't put one at the top of the stairs because of the way that they are. 

Work is getting better, the job is fine really I just have to come to terms with the fact that I have to get used to leaving her.  Originally I was doing 4 days until the end of the year & then five, but I have so much holiday to use up I am now doing 4 days until the end of March, so I am so pleased to have the extra time with her, and will be paid for it!

Oh & my sister had a little baby girl last week.  They have called her Edith.  There will only be 8 months between her & Agatha which will be really nice when they are older.

Elly - so nice to hear from you - your two look scrumptious!  I think boys are much cleverer, they know there is no need to do anything physical because their Mummies will fetch & carry for them   .

NL - Thomas weigh is great, he has done so well! Glad to hear the check went OK

LoobyLou - hope you had good news yesterday about your Dad

Rachaelmd - hope the injection was OK, I remember those ones well!

Miss Jules - hope the scan went well

Hope everyone else is OK too - love to you all.  Going to go & try to update Agatha's picture.

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morning peeps we had our goddaughter and family over yesterday day/early evening, Jacob was in great form talking and smiling, but only slept for about 40minutes in his pushchair when we had a picnic (I did try !) and as usual refused to take breast, breast milk or formula in a bottle, but it didn't effect his happiness .... so after they left, he was so exhausted he fell asleep, we didn't wake him to bath him, as I woke to feed him (He feeds when hes just woken only now) and he fell back to sleep so put him straight down, now I know this is a one off as he was exhausted and I would hate for him to feel like that again, but he slept till 4.30 !!! (Like he used to many many moons ago) and was up at 7.30  

Me on the other hand, didn't express b4 bed, thinking as hes had nothing all day, would be up for a feed at 11, by 2, I was in so much pain (As i never expressed in day either as guests and just plain forgot), the worst my boob has been in a few months, was going to explode, so I had to get up anyway and express lmao ...

Great news Minkey that Agatha is crawling and that you saw it first    we are the same as you, the stairgate upstairs will need to be on J's bedroom door.  That is fab that you can do 4day weeks till March and get paid, what a result xx

Congrats to your sister, I am hoping my sister has another soon, but then even if she fell pregnant straight away would be at least a year between.

Elly your boys are so cute, its always great to hear from you, I will have to work on J and see if I can stop the trend of laziness hehe

Ok my little man is grizzling, so will catch up with the other posts later x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls!
Candy - sorry about the sore boobs - I was always forgetting to express and I think you're brilliant for still doing it and also b'feeding - so much to do, so little time!  Glad you had a good time with goddaughter and that J is a social little chap!

Elly - totally with you - I have 2 laaaaaaaaaaaayzzeeee boys too but they are also so cuddly and love their mummy.  Even tho dh does so much with feeds, changing and stuff, and they love him to bits, its still me they want when they're upset, bless them.

Northern - wow, Thomas has done so well shooting up his growth chart, clever boy.

Minkey - congratulations on Agatha crawling - what a trooper!  a whole new chapter for you - exciting!

Looby = any news from you? fingers crossed that everything's ok and that your dad has been able to come home. Can't believe what a rough trot you've had of it lately.

Jules - I was also worried I wasn't pregnant even though I knew on some deeper level that I was (as well as 6 +ve pee sticks ).  No sickness, sore boobs or anything much until I started getting a big tummy at about 8-9 weeks.  Even when you get tiny symptoms you kind of don't dare to believe them.

Oink - are you and the scrummy piglet better? hope so.

professor waffle, how are you gettitng on?

Sarah - hope your 'mum' is ok? any more news?  your plans for scattering your mum's ashes sound lovely - that's such a nice connection for you, your mum and Immy to have all together.

Well my chest is much better although I'm still coughing up some proper alien life forms   but my bp has shot up again    doc will keep an eye on it for a few weeks. Had a great week with my parents here to help and did lots with the boys.  

My clever Oliver has learnt to GROWL!!! He is a very Fierce Tiger, it's hilarious!  He knows it makes us laugh too.   Poor Robin tries to copy him but he has a much higher voice and has also lost it at the moment (possibly from singing all through the night   ) so all that comes  out is a tiny squeak that is just such a contrast!  Turns out dh growled as a baby too - must be genetic!  

Got to run, nearly time to feed my scrummy boys
xxx Kirsty


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Miss Jules

where are you? Did it go ok on Friday?

Thanks to everyone who has given me such a warm welcome! Still can't beleive I'm on the BFP thread after nearly 6 years of ttc!

Can anyone tell me anything about the Nuchal scan, mine is 9th Nov & I sort of know what to expect but would like any advice anyone can give!


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Just popped on to say GOOD LUCK to Looby Lou and Aussiemeg on your forthcoming births. I will keep a check on you two and your progress.

ALSO

CONGRATULATIONS BILLIE

I am so so pleased for you - hope you have a great pregnancy you totally deserve it!

Love
NN xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

PW, thanks for the PM xxx.

YES, everything was wonderful thanks! I was sooo scared going in and she said that she would have a good look around first so not to read anything into it if she was quiet for a minute or two.

Then she said , yes theres one baby and I immediately burst into massive sobs and completely lost it! She had to stop until I calmed down. We saw the head and body and arms and legs and little heart beat. Then we saw it wriggling and dancing. It was great. I looked a right mess going back out into the waiting room. I had to make my scan pictures obvious in case people thought we had bad news or something. 

My dates have been put back and my new EDD is 18th May. It had been the 6th May but we knew I had ovulated late and that it would get put back.

So it's all real now and full steam ahead. Bought my first baby item, Humphrey's Corner Baby Record Book which is cute as you like.

Thanks so much everyone for the  

love
Julesxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Phew Miss Jules you had me worried when you didn't post on Friday! 

Soooo pleased that your baby was dancing for you honey 

I had a bit of a scare last night, found some blood stained cm when I wiped - had had cramps during the day but thought nothing of it . Anyhow it seems to have stopped now but I still feel pre AF pains, backache & heavy at the top of my legs. Can anyone tell me if this is normal, a growth spurt or something else equally reassuring 

Looby & Aussie Meg - good luck with your births. Hi to Candy, Morgan, Northern, & all those I have forgotten - still struggling with pg brain


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

PW - is is normal to get period type cramps in the early stages of pregnancy, I had them on & off up until about 12 weeks.  It's horrible because it feels like you are about to get your period.  It is actually everything inside starting to move & stretch, so don't worry.

The nuchal scan for me was the best scan I had.  The take ages to have a good look & some measurements of all the bits they are looking at to establish the risk.  Are you having at privately, or do your hospital do it?

HTH,

Minkey 

PS - Miss Jules - fab news


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Candy asked me to pop on and say hi! 

I have not been posting very regularly - I have had so much go on recently, I have found it almost impossible to keep up.
Some of you may or may not know that my father passed away 5 weeks ago.   Luckily, I went home for 2 weeks as I really wanted to spend time with him. At that stage, he had been in ICU for 4 weeks. It was not easy 
flying back to South Africa when 7 months pregnant, but am so glad I did - he died of pneumonia the day after I came back.  
It has been hard to deal with the fact that my child will never know the wonderful man - my best memory of my trip was when one of his nurses tracked down a doppler
and played the baby's heartbeat to him, myself, my mom and my sister. We were all crying - I am so glad he got to share something of my pregnancy.
Not only that, but Angus and I are off to Australia at the end of Nov - he has a wonderful new job and the opportunity just cant be missed!  So, girls, my dad, the move, the baby - it all explains my absence! It has been a lot to deal with and I still think we are mad to go ahead with the move at this particular time! Angus calls it character building - my character is good enough already! Thanks very much!!!  
And....just because I am extra brave - I am off to South Africa 9th of Dec for 5 weeks - my mom needs me and I think the thought of seeing the baby is the only thing keeping her sane.

Candy - Jacob is sooo cute! I love the pic of him in the gallery! So cute when they are sleeping!!

Minkey - Agatha is such a pretty little girl! You must be so proud!!

Morgan - Your boys are gorgeous!! Having twins must be hard work - but you get double the love and double the smiles - so worth it!!

Professor Waffle - Congrats on your BFP!

Miss Jules - The scans are amazing aren't they! I was very choked up at each one we had!

Looby - Not long for you to go now! You must be getting so excited! Hope you have everything packed and ready!!

To all the other lovely BFP ladies - hope you are all well!!

Please take care the lot of you!!

Oh yes.....did I say my baby arrives next Friday 28th October? For various reasons, c-section booked - so only 10 days to go from tomorrow!!

Lots of Love,  

Adrienne


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Adrienne, so sorry to hear your news - what an awful time for you and your family.  Sending you some  .  Hope otherwise all is going ok with you and your bubs.  I know its a bit crass, but i've always found in my family that when one person dies, another is born not long after - its almost as if that person's spirit is being passed on to the next generation.  Good luck for next week (you sounded very calm in your post!!!!).

Miss Jules - congatulations on your scan - I think we all cried at our scans.  You must be so pleased.

Prof Waffle - cramps are normal, i had them for the first three months and they feel achey and sore.  It is also not completely unusual to have bleeding, but I would suggest you have it checked out just to give you reassurance - the doctors are used to dealing with paranoid fertility people and mine was really reassuring, we had had two scans by the time the `real` 12 week scan came round - as he said, things play tricks with your mind and it is better to be reassured than to worry.

Nothing from me (other than swollen ankles, still not sleeping and strangely getting travel sick when i've never had a problem before!).

Hello to everyone else - Morgan (and others) can you recommend what kind of express pump to buy.  I want to be able to give me the freedom not to have to breastfeed all the time, on the other hand the thought of having to express is just a bit wierd, so any advice would be good!  

love Rachael


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morning all

Purp, I am so so sorry to hear about your father, poor Louby lost her mother recently to  its so much to deal with and heartbreaking that your babies will not know their grandparents in the physical strength, but how lovely for your father to have heard the heartbeat, I bet he went to heaven with a huge smile on his face, sounds liek he could finally let go after you had said your goodbyes. And a move to Australia wow, no wonder you haven't posted much, so nice to hear from you though 

OMG 10days to go, just read that !! btw all I got a text from Louby 2 days ago saying she was going into Hospital and her DH would let me know any news, nothing yet, but I won't ruin it by telling you if he does, will just let you know if alls ok x

Rachel, I have the avent hand pump which works fine for me but its a tad tiring keep pumping so my sister lent me her electric one (Can also be used with batteries) its only about £40 I think from places like Mothercare, I think its great as can just sit and watch telly doing it. I would consider buying it at the last minute or after you have the baby then, if you don't end up using it you could return it.

http://www.mothercare.com/invt/lv5963

PW, like Minkey it was the best I had, so clear and my picture is fab.

Jules so pleased you saw the heartbeat x

Nightnurse, we miss you  

Morgan, you still seem to be suffering, hope it all clears up soon  lmao at the growling, Jacob is going through the blowing bubbles/spitting everywhere stage, hes so proud of himself !

Stil haven't read back enough as DH is moaning hes working from home todaya nd needs pc, love as ever x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning ladies
Purpleal - so sorry to hear your news.  You have so much on your plate at the moment, you must definitely be made of very strong stuff.  So glad your dad got to hear the little one at least.,

Rachael - we bought the avent hand pump too and it was fine for occasional use but as I was expressing 4-6 times per day it was too slow and tiring so I borrowed an electric Modela double pump (which is what I used in hospital) and it was a doddle after that.  You can hire them - not cheap but a great idea if you're not sure how much / long you will use them.  Ask at your hospital.  Seems a bit weird being a milk-cow at first but you soon get used to it.  I used to sit in the lounge double pumping with the curtains and the postman walking past the window must have got an eyeful several times  

Miss Jules - so glad the scan went well - soo exciting for you  

PW - i didn't have a nuchal so no idea.

Nightnurse - hiya!! /waves

Looby and Aussiemeg - waiting for news any time now!

Me and the monkeys are fine.  Poor Ollie has a bit of a cold and was a bit miserable last night so I popped him in with us for a snuggle but ruthless dh went and got the Karvol and fired him back into his own cot again - soooo harsh!  Still, he went back to sleep without a murmur and so did we.

got to run as Ollie is about to help me type and my wrists are now covered in drool!
xxx
Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

NL, I have got used to saying my son now, but proberly as I use that saying where ever I can fit it in, proberly about 100 times aday   i know the heart melting smiles though, we need some piccies !!!! sounds like hes doingw ell on the weight front, not heard from Scarlet, maybe she will next post when she has good news of another baby on board.

36 thinking of you x

Love to all


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Adrienne,

I am so sorry to hear the news of your father. This is a very distressing time for you and my heart goes out to you. I am so glad you were able to visit and share that special moment with him before he passed. I wish you tons of luck for the upcoming months especially the next two weeks.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Knew Looby would beat me to it. Good on her. Anxiously awaiting the news. So it will be Looby and her little libran, me and then Purp with our scorpians. What a busy 9 days ahead. And then ActionGirl coming up in November.


Prof Waffle and miss Jules I do not envy you those first trimester worries. I think I was completley paranoid and managed by setting myself little goals up until 24 weeks. When I started to relax about the bubs and started to worry about the birth. Thank goodness for the girls on this thread in getting me through to this stage.

8 days for me now although am soo uncomfortable in terms of my bump, breathing, sleeping, finger/hand aches that I have resorted to counting hours like currently it is 7 days and 13 hours to go. I really can't believe that I'll soon have 2 babies. Oh and then for a joke our container arrives from Ireland tomorrow so there is no way I can unpack it and since I am such a control freak there is no way anyone else will do it correctly so it is a losing situation.
I am beginning to wonder if I will ever walk normally again after I have waddled for so long.

Love to all you special mummies who I just adore and cyber hug everyday but it is bed time for me here (8pm)


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Candy - can you just clarify something for me. Is Looby in hospital 'cos things are starting to happen or is she unwell again? Not sure whether to get excited or to wish her well!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

My goodness - what a busy fortnight coming up. All these babies on the way! Must make sure I check in daily.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi All

NN - thank you so much for your good wishes.  I miss you loads on here and think of you often.  Hope that things are going well for you and that you join us very soon.

Looby - thinking of you and looking forward to receiving my text message soon!  Also, thinking of you too Aussiemeg and waiting for your news.

Adrienne - I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  As as the others have all said, it's good that you got to spend time with him and you shared such a special moment with all of your family.  Good luck for next week - can't wait to hear your news.

Miss Jules - excellent news on the scan and one very active baby.  I know what you mean about wafting the photo's around so that people don't think it's bad news, I was just the same!!

PW - you asked about the nuchal scan.  I had one a couple of weeks ago and as Minkey said it was excellent.  It's just like having a normal scan with the probe etc. but shows so much more detail and gives reassurance.  We were very high risk for Downs and Edwards syndrome due to having a previous baby with Edwards.  The scan allowed them to check all of the body parts most associated with these and reassure us that development was normal.  The key thing is measuring the thickness of the baby's neck to assess whether there is a chromosome abnormality as such babies tend to have more thickness around there.  Our baby wouldn't move for the consultant and he ended up bouncing the probe and shaking me to make baby move!  We saw baby on screen for a good 20 mins because of it.  Got some good piccies too and loads of people have commented on them being the best they've seen.  

I'm currently off work suffering from a migraine.  Had it since Sunday. Went to work yesterday and came home early.  Managed to bump my car on the way home as I felt so rotten so have stayed off today until it clears properly!

Love and hugs to mum's in waiting, yummy mummies and their lovely babies!
Billie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle I don't know >< she put admitted, so could be either, will call her later and see if I get through  

Ouch Billie, I suffered bad migraines during pregnancy, really hope it clears soon


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I won't say anymore apart from it was good news from Louby so no need to worry, I am convinced she will be on at the first opportunity.

Louby hope you didn't mind as you know how much we all care and worry about u xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls!
ooooooh can't wait to hear from Looby!!!

Billie - migraine sounds nasty, you do right to stay at homne until its better.  I had constant headaches for the first 18 weeks and its so miserable.  Hope it clears up soon for you.

Meg - have you still got bad carpal tunnel?  Just seems so unfair having that on top of everything else you have to contend with.  No wonder you're counting the hours.  Brings it back to me how tough the last few weeks are when you're lugging twinnies around with you = I was in tears most of the last 2 weeks wondering how on earth I could go on.  Still, all the discomfort will disappear and you'll be back on your non-waddling feet so quickly after the birth.  Have you an idea what weights they are yet?  good luck with the containers - if you don't need any stuff urgently, you could just leave it for a few weeks, or get dh to do it under supervision.

Candy - I find it strange talking about my sons too, feel like I'm making it up so I always carry a pic of my boys in my purse in case someone thinks I'm telling porkies  .  why they would, I don't know!   

I can hear a monkey.....got to go
hi to everyone else
xxx Kirsty


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Girls

Oooohhh Looby can't wait to hear your news

Billie I got a few migraines during my preg and they reduced me to tears. Dark room and bed is all the remedies I can offer

Rachael I bought the Mendela breast pump and the Avent anti colic bottles on recommendation by heaps of people.

Morgan the carpal tunnel is bad but now not as bad as the back ache and the complete lack of sleep. It is all my fault as 10 days ago I was thinking this pregnancy has been fine and then bang collapse in a heap

Candy thanks so much for caring for us all and checking up.

Well in 5 days and 10 hours the babies will be here. One weights 2.7kg (6lb) and the other weighs 2.75 or just over 6lbs. I really still don't believe it. The unpacking went well so really have nothing else to focus on now arghhhhhhh.

Here is a question for you mummies what has anyone done about contraception.I can't imagine that I would ever need it but then again there are soooo many stories of pregnancies after fert treatment. Whe do I ahve to worry about I guess not when I am breastfeeding.

Love to everyone

Megan


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Any Looby news today?

Meg - 5 days and counting!!!!! Wishing you tons of luck for the next few days. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Meg, can't believe you are so close now - hang on in there and just think that all the aches and pains will be worth it!  Thanks for tha advice on the pumps, think next weekend will be shopping day as we still haven't bought a single thing!

Billie, I really feel for you on the migraine front - I had them three times in the first tri and in the end succumbed (v. reluctantly) and took paracetamol on my doctor's advice at the first sign of it (you'd better check what you can take, I've just a pregnancy-brain moment and can't remember 100% if that was the drug - two you can't and one you can  ).  Also, cold compress on the head and back of the neck and, for some reason, my husband rubbing my feet seemed to help a wee bit.  None of this was fire-proof so don't get your hopes up (sorry!).

Had m/w appointment today - she is absolutely mad, but all seems well (though I was told off for eating maltesers before I did my urine sample so it showed as a bit of glucose.  Can't win, last time I was told off for eating lunch just before (my appointments are usualyl around 2ish) so this time I thought I'd be clever and pee in the pot before lunch, only I'd forgotten my little snack .  My worry is that each time she finds an excuse for why my blood sugars are a bit high so never seems to write it down!  On top of that she decided I was having a girl because of the heartbeat being up in the 170s, except last time the heartbeat was around 140 and she said I was having a girl!  Then she told me it was bigger than its dates and was going to be a big baby.  Oh my!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening!
Rachael - your m/w sounds bonkers!  Do you want to know the sex or are you just having fun speculating?  One tip I hear is if it sounds like a train )choo choo) it's a boy and if it sounds like a horse (clippety clop) it's a girl.  Think I've got it the right way round.

Meg - TWINS are our contraception    Seriously, we are way tooo knackered to think about it that often.  Wouldn't count on b'f as a contraception though.  there is one twin mum here who has got a natural bfp about 6 mths after her twins were born.  Lots of folk seem to get a coil fitted but I didn't fancy that or the pill again - feel like my body has gone through plenty in the last year and needs a bit of a rest so I leave it up to dh to get the appropriate supplies.

You will sleep better after the babes are born - even though you'll be up a lot through the night for the first few weeks, at least you won't wake up every 10 mins with all the aches/ loo trips etc.  Wow - only 5 days!!

Looooooby - telllllllllllll us!!!!

Billie - hope your migraine is better. 

hi Minkey, Sarah, oINK, Northern, Candini, Purpleal, Prof Waff, Miss Jules, Elly, and everyone else
Off to bath my monkeys now.  They have been very cute today - blowing raspberries and stroking the cat, bless.

snogs xxxxx Kirsty


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Me Me Me post,

Have Rudely not read any posts 

Just to let you know 

Katie Rose Arrived at 8.25am yesterday - 6lb 6oz and Beautiful - Not that i am biased at all   

Will come back and update you all soon,

Love to All,
Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Congratulations Debs and DH

  Welcome Katie Rose      

Lots of love Starr xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

congratulations looby dh and katie..........well done lots of love caroline xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS
LOOBY & DH
ON THE BIRTH OF
 KATIE ROSE 
LOTS OF LOVE 
MURTLE
XXXXX
    ​


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Welcome to the world Katie Rose. Your granny is watching you from heaven every step so you are a very special girl. Congratulation Looby and DH. It all starts now.

Love
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz 
Charliezoom Willow b.30/7/05 d.30/7/05
Fone Molly and Thomas b. 01/08/05 5lb 3oz and 6lb 9oz
KatyA Charlotte and Adam b 21/09/05 5lb 2oz and 3lb 14 oz
Looby Lou Katie Rose b. 19/10/05 6lb 6oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  
Welshy EDD05/02/06  
CR EDD29/03/06 
Billie EDD18/04/06 
Kerry 
Miss Jules EDD 18/05/06 
Professor Waffle EDD 19/05/06 
Katie165

    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What fabulous news, welcome to being a mother, any questions just ask, the girls are heaps more knowledgeable than me, I ramble too much lol 

Love to the 3 of you x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Looby

[size=20pt]*Congratulations on the birth of Katie Rose!!!!!*


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Looby & DH on the birth of Katie Rose! 

Love the name. Can't believe she's here - seems like 5 minutes ago you were announcing your pregnancy!
Love Molly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to the World Katie Rose 

well done looby and dh!!  

kj x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

To Debs and Andy

Congratulations to you both on the safe arrival of your beautiful and precious baby girl, Katie Rose.  As Megan says, you have a very special guardian angel who will watch over you and your Mummy and Daddy always.

Thank you so much for calling to let me know - I was totally gobsmacked that you found the time and am in awe of you already!!!

Please take care of yourselves and enjoy the time off that Andy has over the coming weeks.  Look forward to hearing all about the last few days of your long labour - not too much detail though as I've got it to face!!

Lots of Love as always,
Michelle


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay! Congrats to you Looby and DH
on the safe arrival of *Katie*!!!


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Dear Looby and DH!


CONGRATULATIONS    on the birth of Katie Rose!     May she bring you lots of love  , hugs   and smiles   !

Lots of love,

Adrienne / Purpleal


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Congratulations    

Unlike Purplea, can you just give us the made-up version of the labour, you know the one where we all pretend its easy and painless!!!

rachael


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Rachel it is honest !!!

The thing I found that really helped me was to focus on the end result and that each contraction ends, they are not constant, that way I could cope knowing that if I was brave for a little bit longer, it would be over and I could have a break b4 the next one, admittedly I did have an epidural at 7cm, because J had poo'ed but hand on heart the minute I saw him, I knew that I could do it again and it wasn't as bad as I had expected, I know everyone is different and I am one of the lucky ones, but having a zero pain threshold for me to do it again, means it must have been a piece of cake    

Meg, I am so excited for you   

I was meeting some of the local girls from the meeting section here tomorrow, bumps and babes, but not only is J meant to have his 2nd injections tomorrow, hes not got his 2nd cold and hes really struggling with it so not fair on everyone else, spent most of today sleeping on me as being upright was the easist way for him to breathe.... tomorrow night we are going on for a charity dinner, so my mum is babysitting for the 1st time really not looking forward to leaving him, when hes poorly, but we can't miss the night as its for a close friend, I think I will just bath and feed him early so hes all tucked up when we leave at 7.

Meg, we don't use any contraception, I wouldn't like to go on the pill or anything, I know breast feeding can't be relied upon, but it can supress ovulation, most people I know, didn't have AF return until they cut out some feeds or stopped altogether, but sure you will get a lecture on it .... if I fall it was meant to be and if I don't, I won't ever wonder what if.... but sure if I had twins, things would be diff hehe

Morgan, bless the boys stroking the cat    ... argghhh got to go J's woken, love to all x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS LOOBY AND DH ( sorry, I can't do the fancy moving multicoloured stuff the others can do!!)

I agree Candy, every contraction is one less, and they all lead to the best thing in the world  

I kept upright for as long as my little legs could carry me, and then lay on a reclining chair on my side and then got into the pool, everytime I felt I was building up to not coping I changed my position and boy, does the gas and air help!!!     The main thing that really made me think, and if you agree let me know, Myles' head felt as though it was square and it definately had corners!

Myles is full of cold too, only just got over the last one, we have proped his cot up with 2 midwifery text books, an anatomy and physiology book and Harry Potter, I always knew the text books would be useful sometime!

Meg - I know exactly how you feel about the contraception thing, I really want a big gap before we have another baby, and would be really upset if we were caught out, I'm sure I would soon get over the shock, but still!! I have gone onto the mini pill, it has a 12 hr 'forgotten' gap as the normal 2 hr one would not be enough for me!

Better go and dye my hair, it is Myles' christening on sunday, I haven't dyed my hair since I was 6 months pregnant and apart from the huge amount of hair that has fallen out, and left me with bald patches, it needs a bit of help!!

Speak to you all soon
Lots of love
Oink and Piglet


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GO MEGAN    GO MEGAN    

I hope you have an easy time on Wednesday. I have just realised it's also your birthday. What a wonderfull present you are having. I am so excited for you! Can't wait to see piccies of them both.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Looby on her little girl. Katie's a great name - not that I'm biased or anything..

And good luck to Megan on her impending arrivals.

Things have been moving on. I had my first NHS hospital scan yesterday at 12 and a bit weeks and the bub was there although a bit lazy and not moving around much. I had to bang my bum on the bed to get it to shift and then it squirmed around like nobodies business. It really is pretty surreal seeing it all on screen. 

I don't know how you other ladies felt but I had a right old dither about having a nuchal scan. I wasn't sure whether I'd be prepared to take things further even if the results had been less than great. In the end the sonographer wasn't the kind of lady that you mess with so I made a decision whilst lying on the couch and signed on the dotted line. Thankfully the nuchal thickness was fine and looked really thin. I guess at least by having a nuchal scan they take more care over the measurements in general and give you more time to spy on the baby which is good.

I'm still not sure that mentally I feel pregnant yet though. My tum is expanding, my boobs have taken on a Jordan like life of their own and I'm liable to weeping fits at the slightest thing so physically stuff is going on. But I'm still hesitant to get too excited.

I guess that's normal, isn't it??

I am finally ready to say what my EDD is though which is 04/05/06. Hope that doesn't jinx anything!


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Mummies

Sitting here knowing that in 12 hours I will be holding my babies. Of course on the only day apart from my wedding when I am absolutely sure of getting photographed I get the mother of all pimples on my right cheek. urgh.

So my question before I join you officially is ANY LAST MINUTE ADVICE OR TIPS. 

Very nervous
Megan

Murtle thanks so much for the cheer girls Colin loved it and threatened to dress just like that for the theatre tomorrow.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

meg - am sooooooooo excited for you, will be on tenterhooks for ages, as am going to brighton tomoz and staying the night, wont be back till thurs!
maybe the pimple will have gone by tomorrow, i'm sure your babies wont be able to focus on it, and you can photographed from the other side  

btw. thanks for the IM hun, was sweet of you, will def get in touch if i need anything 

GOOD  LUCK!!!!  
kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Megan, I am sure you will look wonderful, I don't have any tips on c-sections(I think you said you were having one), so advising you to pee at the same time pouring water won't help with stitches in that place ! All I will say is that its good to remember and keep focusing on, what a traumatic experience it is for the babies, they never b4 had to ask for a drink some food to be kept warm and everything was dark, they don't understand what there arms are and its very scary in the big world, you can't do anything wrong or not the right way as they don't know anything else and you learn together you will be a fab mum, it will sure be a steep learning curve with two of them and I am sure some of the twin mummies will have some tips.  I was convinced Jacob was going to die my first night as he kept choking and bringing stuff up, but this is all very normal, if there is anything you need help with just ask and don't ever think its too silly, make sure that if you are going to try breast feeding that you get them to help you, over and over so you build you confidence, wishing you lots of luck and love xx What fab weights they are to xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Meg,

A scare pimple away quick dance just for you   

           

Will be thinking of you all    

Love to everyone else 
Will try to pop back on later and upload some piccies - If not I shall probably be calling on my dear 
moderator friend to help me out     Again that is !!!!

Looby xx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Meg, really good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and I bet you are feeling excited and scared at the same time.  

Candy, your advice is so reassuring - remind me of all this in another 10 weeks' time!!!!

Looby, lovely to hear from you - hope all is well and calm in your newly formed family household!!!!

Katie, really pleaed to hear the scan went well, and well done for the nuchal - it is difficult but also reassuring once its over.  I'm sure if you hadn't you would just be worrying about it now.  Don't worry about the hormones thing - I think I've said before I stupidly watched the live 8 concert on the telly in my first 12 weeks and have never cried so much in my life!  You'll be pleased to know that the hormones begin to settle down a bit now as the placenta takes over the baby's growth so you should begin to feel more yourself in the next few weeks.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

We are pleased to announce the safe arrival of Connor and Rhuari at 09:16 and 09:22 this morning at National University Hospital, Singapore. At 2.73 and 2.45 kg respectively the boys are strong and healthy. Megan is still in some pain but otherwise in good shape.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

OMG congrats! 

And its your birthday too?

Tony & Mel
xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats to both of you,fabby news to brighten up a horrible dull day!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Huge congrats            so happy for you  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HURRAH!!!!!!!!!!!*

   welcome to the world Connor and Rhuari    

well done meg and Happy Birthday!!

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Megan and Colin on the birth of Connor & Rhuari 
The best birthday present in the world!  Enjoy!

Loads of love,
Molly x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations of the birth of your twins Megan and Dh xxx

      with love from Caroline xxxxxps Happy Birthday Megan really pleased they arrived safely xxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Megan & DH

Congrats! Well done hun!

Soooo pleased all is well with the boys and you.

  

Loads of Love Charlie xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations Megan and DH on the birth of your baby boys.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MEGAN & COLIN
ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF
  CONNOR & RHAURI  
LUV'N'HUGS
MURTLE
XXXXX
     ​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Enjoy your most wonderful presents Aussiemeg. I hope you are having a truly fabulous day.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Megan and Colin

   We are so happy to hear your wonderful news Welcome to the world Connor & Rhauri   

Love always Lilly and Justin xxx


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Dear AussieMeg and Colin,

Huge congrats on the births of your baby boys. Can't wait to see photos!

Much love and good cheer!

Annie
(36+4)


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

*Massive congrats to Meg and all her boys! Wonderful news!   

love Jules
xxx*


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

To Megan and Colin  
 CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR WONDEFUL 

 TWIN   BOYS 

All my love to you all

Holly C xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home this way lovelies!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40352.0.html

H xxx


----------

